# 2006 jetta jerking and stalling problems/all gear shift lights on



## deadweighluis (Nov 30, 2010)

HELP! im driving a 2006 jetta 2.5 with 72000 miles and i noticed the jerking 2 days after i bought which was on the 15th, it jerks twice when switching from 1 to 2 and also 2 to 3 gear. another thing noticed the rpm gauge goes crazy but recently another what is happening is when i press the gas it stalls while the rpm gauge shoots up and once again jerks! 

one last thing when i was driving home it stopped showing what gear im in and the "prnds" all lit up at once i just want some peace of mind  has anyone had similar problems or know what may be causing this?


----------



## VW0506 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I have a 05 2.5 Jetta and it has the exact same signs as yours with the exception of the last issue. 

I am not sure of what it could be but I'm all ears....


----------



## deadweighluis (Nov 30, 2010)

i took it to the dealer and they said the transmission needs to be replaced. 

i dropped it off this morning should be ready by tomorrow but i noticed that the jerking wasnt as bad but instead of staying in 2nd gear it would be in 3rd most of the time maybe to not cause anymore damage? but i dont really know much about cars


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

deadweighluis said:


> i took it to the dealer and they said the transmission needs to be replaced.


Or at the minimum, the fluid. I assume you don't have to pay for it anyway, given you just brought it.

Theses transmissions (as many others, from other manufacturers) now have a 40,000 miles or so change interval, for a reason. You can probably go 60,000 to 80,000 - or even 100,000 miles - if mostly driven on a flat highway at steady speed. But not under more severe conditions (city, hills, and mountains), and many owners neglect that fact.

You might also want to inquire further in the model-specific MkV forum.


----------



## VolkswagenRedWings (Sep 23, 2014)

*Transmission stalling/jerking and gear shift lights on*

My transmission has been acting like this for quite a while--that being said, I haven't changed the transmission fluid since I bought the car last year (approx. 20,000 miles). I'm hoping that it is just because of low fluids and not the transmission going bad. I will buy some fluids tomorrow to see if this is causing my problems; The odometer is nearing 150,000 miles, but aside from the stalling and jerking the car runs fine. I'd really like to keep this car ('06 Jetta 2.5) but I cannot aafford a new transmission. Do you have any advice or suggestions?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

You need to replace - not just "top-off", the automatic transmission fluid every ~40,000 - 60,000 miles, depending on driving conditions. 

For people who bought a used car, this may mean the day they buy the car - unless there is documentation, otherwise.


----------

